# Yarnology Luxury Purse Loom????



## annie78

I bought one of these Purse Looms thinking it would have directions & maybe one free simple pattern with it. But, all it has for directions is how to E-wrap. 
Could any of you tell me how to use this loom and/or help me find directions with a simple pattern on the internet?
Thanks in advance for your help. This loom looks like a good one to take to use waiting for appointments or whatever.


----------



## cabingirl2006

annie78 said:


> I bought one of these Purse Looms thinking it would have directions & maybe one free simple pattern with it. But, all it has for directions is how to E-wrap.
> Could any of you tell me how to use this loom and/or help me find directions with a simple pattern on the internet?
> Thanks in advance for your help. This loom looks like a good one to take to use waiting for appointments or whatever.


Could you post a photo of this loom never heard of this kind of loom?


----------



## Justme

I would write the company and ask where to get patterns or a pattern book. If they have a website or email on the package that is even faster to contact them.


----------



## Karen M1

Provocraft has a Pocket Knitter. This sounds like the same thing. Does it look like a comb? Look on Provocrafts site under Knifty Knitters and see what there is . I think you make belts and small thing with it. I have one but haven't used it. I think the concept is like the Kiss Loom. You can make I-cords also. or strips and sew them together... hope this helps.Maybe try to Google " Pocket Knitter"


----------

